# Tempmas 2014 Starts Here! Week #1



## T-hug (Dec 19, 2014)

Week #1 Winners Announcement​​ 
So the voting has ended and we have selected the 10 winners for Week #1 of Tempmas 2014.
Thanks to everyone who entered the competition, there were some really great submissions this year and it was really tough getting the list down to just 10 entries.
Check out the following spoiler box to see if your card was chosen as one of the lucky winners:

*drum roll*


Spoiler: Tempmas 2014 Winners



Akira http://filetrip.net/view?6v9FayNHyE
Axido http://filetrip.net/view?8FR5EQ7Ael
__Chaz__ http://filetrip.net/view?biyY14qovJ
Daeron20 http://filetrip.net/view?Igt74l1lAn
.:drk_drgn:. http://filetrip.net/view?UwIU1JiFgH
endawmyke http://filetrip.net/view?9fdRaHx78C
Escape http://filetrip.net/view?iGICDDOvOe
Forstride http://filetrip.net/view?IzBhktQsYX
kaylejoy http://filetrip.net/view?ZY23F2B30z
r5xscn http://filetrip.net/view?v963CzxgVc

Congratulations! Look out for a PM soon for details of how to claim your prize!


 
This event was sponsored by DWTechz.com​​​And by the SKY3DS official team​​[prebreak][/prebreak]
ORIGINAL POST

Welcome to this year's _Tempmas_!
This year will be a shorter competition but the prizes will be as awesome as always!
What we're asking for this week is for you to design a Christmas/Tempmas themed card (by card, we mean a simple JPG/PNG non-animated image, physical cards are also accepted!)
The 10 best cards will all receive a brand new (no game limit) Sky3DS Flash card!



Check out the following rules before submitting your entry:



> Rules
> 
> The card must contain the words "Tempmas 2014" with your username somewhere.
> The image you submit must be a non-animated JPG/PNG image. Pictures of physical cards will also be accepted.
> ...


​


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 19, 2014)

Ahem! I'll consider entering later on.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 19, 2014)

gifi4 said:


> What's the size of a 3/DS flashcart?


 
Its the size of the sd card you put into it.

MERRY TEMPMAS!


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Dec 19, 2014)

gifi4 said:


> What's the size of a 3/DS flashcart?


The... size? The size of a 3DS game cart?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Dec 19, 2014)

Here's my festive entry:


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 19, 2014)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Here's my festive entry:
> 
> -snip-


 
No offense but that is a terrible entry and you have obviously put zero effort and imagination into it. Every year the staff put a lot of effort into organizing tempmas and Costello spends a lot of cash providing prizes and every year people seem to get lazier and lazier which is insulting to us. It would be nice if we actually got ten decent entries this year that actually deserve a Sky3DS for their effort, instead of us being forced to give prizes to people who submitted garbage because nobody could be bothered to spend more than 5 minutes on MS paint on their card.


----------



## Daku93 (Dec 19, 2014)

Sadly I am not creative enough. 

I remember one Tempmas where you got clues and needed to use them to search for the next clue all over GBAtemp (and a VPN Partner Site) to get to the final answer. 
That was a really nice tempmas even uncreative people like me could join. I hope there will be something like this again in the future. 

For this year: I wish everybody good luck and hope that there will be lots of great entries. (I guess the great ones will come later, as they need a little more time to be thought about and created)


----------



## Arras (Dec 19, 2014)

Daku93 said:


> Sadly I am not creative enough.
> 
> I remember one Tempmas where you got clues and needed to use them to search for the next clue all over GBAtemp (and a VPN Partner Site) to get to the final answer.
> That was a really nice tempmas even uncreative people like me could join. I hope there will be something like this again in the future.
> ...


 
That one was great... until people uploaded the answers and just started cheating.
I MAY try something for this one, but I'm not particularly creative either (to the point where the best I can do is something that looks like it was created in 5 minutes with MS Paint, even if it wasn't)


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 19, 2014)

me liek. Totally in on this one, haven't participated in a Tempmas event in years.


----------



## KJ1 (Dec 19, 2014)

Two questions:- 

1. If we win, the Sky3ds will be delivered worldwide?
2. How big the size of the entry image should be? Thanks.


----------



## Sliter (Dec 19, 2014)

I want to know about if it's for all te world or just a specific region o3o


----------



## klim28 (Dec 19, 2014)

Wow cool. Would design my card tomorrow


----------



## Daku93 (Dec 19, 2014)

Arras said:


> That one was great... until people uploaded the answers and just started cheating.



Didn't they change the answers randomly and wanted a description on how you found it?


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 19, 2014)

KJ1 said:


> Two questions:-
> 
> 1. If we win, the Sky3ds will be delivered worldwide?
> 2. How big the size of the entry image should be? Thanks.


 
1. Yes
2. Doesn't matter too much, but don't go too big. Don't want to wait 30 minutes for your card to load 
I'd say around the size of an actual card you would send to someone.


----------



## KJ1 (Dec 19, 2014)

tj_cool said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. Doesn't matter too much, but don't go too big. Don't want to wait 30 minutes for your card to load
> I'd say around the size of an actual card you would send to someone.


 
OK, Thanks for the reply.  I think, I will make an entry.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 19, 2014)

This sounds awesome!

Is it allowed to make a card based on illustration? My idea would be to have multiple characters from the gaming community (Master Chief, Pokemon, Solid Snake, etc).


----------



## Sliter (Dec 19, 2014)

well so I will try too XD I need an good idea now xD


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 19, 2014)

Sounds neat better break out the creativity!


----------



## jonthedit (Dec 19, 2014)

I got it 
PM'ing Costello + Will add here.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 19, 2014)

jonthedit said:


> I got it
> PM'ing Costello + Will add here.


 
There is no need to PM anything to Costello.


----------



## KJ1 (Dec 19, 2014)

1 more question:- What does 3rd rule exactly say?


----------



## Sliter (Dec 19, 2014)

KJ1 said:


> 1 more question:- What does 3rd rule exactly say?


 
it say that you have to keep the file in layers and stuffs to show latter if you win, as proof that you did it and don't steal from somewhere, I think


----------



## KJ1 (Dec 19, 2014)

Can someone tell me more broadly that what does 3rd rule say?


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 19, 2014)

Erm...I am going to ask again.

Can we have gaming characters involved? I am trying to come up with a sketch.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 19, 2014)

KJ1 said:


> Can someone tell me more broadly that what does 3rd rule say?


 
It's pretty clear, I don't know why you need more clarification.

If you're making the entry using Photoshop or GIMP, you keep the source files (the file you edit to make the card, not the end result). If you're using paper/pencils/crayons or whatever, it would be best if you took pictures of your art as you work. This is just to help ensure that we know you're the one who's creating the image, and you're not plagiarizing or cheating or whatever.

As for the competition, I might give it a try and see how well my Shield Tablet actually works as a drawing tablet.



WhiteMaze said:


> Erm...I am going to ask again.
> 
> Can we have gaming characters involved? I am trying to come up with a sketch.


It's Tempmas/GBATemp themed, and since we are a gaming community, I would assume gaming characters should be ok.


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 19, 2014)

KJ1 said:


> Can someone tell me more broadly that what does 3rd rule say?


 

Basically, you need proof that you actually made it yourself.


----------



## Mylink5 (Dec 19, 2014)

So, for a physical copy, should we do it as a card postal in size?


----------



## KJ1 (Dec 19, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It's pretty clear, I don't know why you need more clarification.
> 
> If you're making the entry using Photoshop or GIMP, you keep the source files (the file you edit to make the card, not the end result). If you're using paper/pencils/crayons or whatever, it would be best if you took pictures of your art as you work. This is just to help ensure that we know you're the one who's creating the image, and you're not plagiarizing or cheating or whatever.
> 
> ...


I am making in photoshop for example completely from scratch. So, it means that I have to take screenshots as steps like how I am creating? Am I right?


----------



## w0dash (Dec 19, 2014)

Of course not, just keep the source files (*.psd).

And don't merge everything into one layer.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 19, 2014)

KJ1 said:


> I am making in photoshop for example completely from scratch. So, it means that I have to take screenshots as steps like how I am creating? Am I right?


 
No, you simply keep the source file. "Pictures of the creative process", as the rule states, is only needed (though it's optional) if you're making a physical card, as it says.


----------



## Mylink5 (Dec 19, 2014)

Also, if a want to use a pokemon for instance, how are the copyright issues handled?


----------



## KJ1 (Dec 19, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> No, you simply keep the source file. "Pictures of the creative process", as the rule states, is only needed (though it's optional) if you're making a physical card, as it says.


 
Thanks! Really appreciated! I am making it digital (i.e. on PC), so it means I have to take pictures of the creative process? Thanks for the answer in advance.


----------



## gypsynimrod (Dec 19, 2014)

KJ1 said:


> Thanks! Really appreciated! I am making it digital (i.e. on PC), so it means I have to take pictures of the creative process? Thanks for the answer in advance.


 
Just keep the .psd.


----------



## KJ1 (Dec 19, 2014)

gypsynimrod said:


> Just keep the .psd.


OK, so....um I think I have to google how to save psd or can you please tell me how to do it. Thanks.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 19, 2014)

KJ1 said:


> Thanks! Really appreciated! I am making it digital (i.e. on PC), so it means I have to take pictures of the creative process? Thanks for the answer in advance.



*Physical card*, as in a piece of paper you draw on.  Have you never drawn a digital thing in your life? This is all extremely basic stuff.


----------



## dondoe (Dec 19, 2014)

Longtime Fan, first Time poster 

http://filetrip.net/view?sqUSFoVQdd

ps: Jep, this is the best I can do. Sue me ^^ I learned GIMP for that *hrhr*
The world is a better place with more Hoff 
Spread the xmas spirit


----------



## Arras (Dec 19, 2014)

KJ1 said:


> OK, so....um I think I have to google how to save psd or can you please tell me how to do it. Thanks.


 
If you're somewhat used to photoshop, psds are the things you will want to save anyway, as those are the files you can easily edit. There should just be an option to save as psd if you hit Save or Save As in photoshop.


----------



## KJ1 (Dec 19, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> *Physical card*, as in a piece of paper you draw on.  Have you never drawn a digital thing in your life? This is all extremely basic stuff.


 
I have done it many times. I know that, I was just confirming. Sorry for asking 



Arras said:


> If you're somewhat used to photoshop, psds are the things you will want to save anyway, as those are the files you can easily edit. There should just be an option to save as psd if you hit Save or Save As in photoshop.


 
OK, Now I got it exactly. Thank you really very much.


----------



## jocopoco (Dec 19, 2014)

Neimod Ill be the winner


----------



## gypsynimrod (Dec 19, 2014)

Here's my submission. Watermark is below the stamp layers to show that I created them. Available in .psd and .pxm without the watermark if necessary upon winning.


----------



## gypsynimrod (Dec 19, 2014)

KJ1 said:


> OK, so....um I think I have to google how to save psd or can you please tell me how to do it. Thanks.


 
If you use Photoshop, it saves it through the default process.


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 19, 2014)

Womp womp I can't play can I? Might upload something for fun though...


----------



## nonameboy (Dec 19, 2014)

merry Christmas everybody
here's my entry


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 19, 2014)

Yaaaay tempmas is here!


----------



## filfat (Dec 19, 2014)

You said an card so what would be better than a whish list? (All the other entries ofc....)


----------



## VashTS (Dec 19, 2014)

Spoiler










 
Its quite large, sorry! All the things that have been important to me at the Temp over this past year  Nintendont, 3DS stuffs, Wii U, usb loaders for Wii. I love the Temp! Almost at 6 years now, its unreal its been this long.

Thanks to all our members here for all we do for each other.

PS thats also my real (not a real tree though) christmas tree 

EDIT This has been updated to include my username,


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 19, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> No, you simply keep the source file. "Pictures of the creative process", as the rule states, is only needed (though it's optional) if you're making a physical card, as it says.


 
Thanks, just a bit concerned though since someone mentioned something about copyrights so...

Then again my entry would be nothing more than fan-art so I guess I'm gonna go ahead and do it.


----------



## Dezmond (Dec 19, 2014)

Awesome idea and something in my territory.

Here is my submission.

*Concept:* Gaming meets Christmas in a digital way. Inspired by Tron how it visualizes data and the gaming consoles I've had in my possession. Made while listening to Coldplay - Sky full of stars. Which now has the gaming consoles as star signs.

Made in Photoshop and Illustrator.



Spoiler


----------



## frogboy (Dec 19, 2014)

Poem's written, just gotta bust out my elite stick-figure drawing skills.


----------



## Crisp Cookie (Dec 19, 2014)

Can I use the GBATemp logo?


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 19, 2014)

Crisp Cookie said:


> Can I use the GBATemp logo?


 
Yes

High res mascot images are here: https://gbatemp.net/threads/tempy-gbatemp-mascot-graphics.51083/


----------



## gypsynimrod (Dec 19, 2014)

This is my first Tempmas, but will I be barred from entering in week 2 since I entered week 1?


----------



## Crisp Cookie (Dec 19, 2014)

tj_cool said:


> Yes
> 
> High res mascot images are here: https://gbatemp.net/threads/tempy-gbatemp-mascot-graphics.51083/


Thanks, will make and post mine soon.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 19, 2014)

Is there a high resolution image of p1ngpong I can use?


----------



## DSlite2 (Dec 19, 2014)

Here's my submission


----------



## kuwanger (Dec 19, 2014)

Here's my submission which, obviously, was badly drawn up in Colors DS.  Vote for me and you too can see my bad drawing skills.


----------



## Phantombrainm (Dec 19, 2014)

Here is my contribution!

Im a LONG time reader since years but I'm not writing that much!
We, my girlfriend and I wish you a merry christmas and a happy new year!

This card has the german words: Frohe Weihnachten! (Merry X-Mas)
For those who don't understand this we've also added Klingon in the pink area....
You prefer HEX Code? Then you'd better go for the yellow star! That must be enough for today!

If one of the supermods wants this card for real from Germany just PM me your address.

cheers,
ManuelHH


----------



## frogboy (Dec 19, 2014)

Created entirely in MSPaint, printed in Hallmark Card Studio. Decided to print it out to hang on my bedroom door!


Spoiler



*FRONT*
*



*

*INNER-LEFT*
*



*

*INNER-RIGHT*
*



*

*BACK*
*



*


Scans, for anyone having trouble reading the font:


Spoiler



*FRONT:*






*INNER-LEFT:*






*INNER-RIGHT:*






*BACK:*
*



*


This was really darn fun to make, even though I have no art skills whatsoever. Enjoy!


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 19, 2014)

I am not very good with Photoshop....................nor am i any better at drawing but who cares (i kind of do)
SO I was working on this in School because why not? And I don't expect it to be top notch quality but i don't mind sharing something with the community since others have partake in to this contest so here it goes 
Happy Halloween Merry TEMPMAS every one!


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 19, 2014)

small version





Large version - http://i.imgur.com/k8rISh4.png

Sorry TJ-cool and p1ngpong :< your avatars didn't work well for this kinda thing.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 19, 2014)

Not really good at this stuff, but since I was bored and had nothing to do...decided to give it a shot.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Dec 19, 2014)

how long has Tempmas been going on?


----------



## gypsynimrod (Dec 19, 2014)

Made some adjustments.






Added my name and "Tempmas 2014" in case them emblem didn't count. Not a fan of it with my name or the additional text, but I can supply the other one in case anyone wants to photocopy it and send it to people.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 19, 2014)

I tried.






edit: forgot to actually add my username.


----------



## elmoemo (Dec 19, 2014)

Mylink5 said:


> Also, if a want to use a pokemon for instance, how are the copyright issues handled?


Don't think on a site that promotes flashcards that copyright is a huge issue 


Going to work on a physical card as not good with Photoshop etc


----------



## terawyvenx (Dec 19, 2014)

Here's my submission


----------



## jomaper (Dec 19, 2014)

Well, this is not the best drawing you guys will see, but I'm no artist either, so... I put a whole lot of time and effor into this, so please don't be harsh if you don't like it ;_;
I've been around GBAtemp for 5 or more years, since my first DS. But since english is not my native language, I never quite understood how the whole forum thing worked, I never had that much of an internet connection anyway. So I just thought it would be nice to do something like this, so... Merry Tempmas everybody!
Link of the album: http://imgur.com/a/X3tsm
Final result:


Spoiler


----------



## gypsynimrod (Dec 19, 2014)

elmoemo said:


> Don't think on a site that promotes flashcards that copyright is a huge issue
> 
> 
> Going to work on a physical card as not good with Photoshop etc


 
Well, there are these things called laws.


----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2014)

Mylink5 said:


> Also, if a want to use a pokemon for instance, how are the copyright issues handled?


Nintendo doesn't object to fanart, if it's not malevolent (i.e. porn).


----------



## prowler (Dec 19, 2014)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> how long has Tempmas been going on?


http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/Tempmas


----------



## pastaconsumer (Dec 19, 2014)

prowler said:


> http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/Tempmas


 
Thanks!


----------



## elmoemo (Dec 19, 2014)

gypsynimrod said:


> Well, there are these things called laws.


Yes but laws also dont permit using flashcards for your backups


----------



## gypsynimrod (Dec 19, 2014)

elmoemo said:


> Yes but laws also dont permit using flashcards for your backups


 
There is no law against the playing of backups in its purest essence. The laws, however, stem around ownership and possession. Which is why GBAtemp doesn't host or link to sites that do. It's akin to how there is no law against smoking marijuana, but the law is against possession (and sale) of the substance.


----------



## jomaper (Dec 19, 2014)

gypsynimrod said:


> There is no law against the playing of backups in its purest essence. The laws, however, stem around ownership and possession. Which is why GBAtemp doesn't host or link to sites that do. It's akin to how there is no law against smoking marijuana, but the law is against possession (and sale) of the substance.


 
Please stop going off topic


----------



## DaniPoo (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Pedeadstrian (Dec 19, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> No offense but that is a terrible entry and you have obviously put zero effort and imagination into it. Every year the staff put a lot of effort into organizing tempmas and Costello spends a lot of cash providing prizes and every year people seem to get lazier and lazier which is insulting to us. It would be nice if we actually got ten decent entries this year that actually deserve a Sky3DS for their effort, instead of us being forced to give prizes to people who submitted garbage because nobody could be bothered to spend more than 5 minutes on MS paint on their card.


Obviously, if I had talent I'd make an actual entry. God forbid I spend 5 minutes in MS Paint hoping I make at least one person laugh, right?


----------



## pastaconsumer (Dec 20, 2014)

My attempt...
PLEASE DON'T HURT ME!!! (I might replace my entry with a better version)


----------



## loco365 (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm probably going to at least try, although my art skills are rather... Um... Non-existent. *boots ubuntu tablet and starts gimp*


----------



## LehmanLee (Dec 20, 2014)

Really? *10 x SKY3DS *prizes is really attractive tempmas! Just go to photoshop my creative festive entry


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 20, 2014)

Probably have no chance as I'm absolutely terrible at this kind of thing, but nonetheless I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Costello (Dec 20, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Womp womp I can't play can I? Might upload something for fun though...


 
you can play, because magazine staff will not be part of the voting process


----------



## gypsynimrod (Dec 20, 2014)

vayanui8 said:


> Probably have no chance as I'm absolutely terrible at this kind of thing, but nonetheless I'll give it a shot. -snip-


 

Bored at work, so I gave yours a shot since you seemed to at least try and self-admitted yourself as being "terrible" (always look up, chump)







Not sure what happened during compression. Threw in the 3DS since you had one and thought it'd be okay or whatever.


----------



## KJ1 (Dec 20, 2014)

I want to ask something:- Are characters allowed like:- Mario etc.?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Dec 20, 2014)

KJ1 said:


> I want to ask something:- Are characters allowed like:- Mario etc.?


Yes.


----------



## KJ1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Yes.


 
You are sure friend?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Dec 20, 2014)

KJ1 said:


> You are sure friend?


One of the admins said so earlier in this thread.


----------



## KJ1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Pedeadstrian said:


> One of the admins said so earlier in this thread.


Thanks!


----------



## loco365 (Dec 20, 2014)

I made a different one originally, but this came to mind somehow:






I'm not great at this but I can say 6/10 for effort?


----------



## relski (Dec 20, 2014)

God I hate red






Hi-res one


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 20, 2014)

I felt like trying to draw a picture. I-it's not like I was making it for everyone or anything. First time I've tried really drawing something without using lines to define stuff, so it's meh...but it has a snowman. I'm proud of him.


----------



## LehmanLee (Dec 20, 2014)

For fetching SKY3DS as a gift, you guys should know I have to deal with the mobs,as its must be cut down by the 2DS in my hands!






https://i.imgur.com/CvArMuW.png


----------



## saint475 (Dec 20, 2014)

I didn't know if i can provide more than one image or not, so i bring two files.
http://i.imgur.com/ERwxiYi.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/9Bs2orG.jpg


----------



## sedatbjk (Dec 20, 2014)

i hope you like 






http://i.imgur.com/IPWzMZE.jpg


----------



## Costello (Dec 20, 2014)

saint475 said:


> I didn't know if i can provide more than one image or not, so i bring two files.
> http://i.imgur.com/ERwxiYi.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/9Bs2orG.jpg


 
the rules:


> One entry per member. One entry per IP address


so please select just one, the one you think is best


----------



## rickson (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## saint475 (Dec 20, 2014)

rickson said:


> View attachment 13101


This one.
http://i.imgur.com/ERwxiYi.jpg


----------



## full-hopeness (Dec 20, 2014)

Hope you like and won the SKY3DS for my bro as XMAS gift


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 20, 2014)

Here's my entry. 



Spoiler


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 20, 2014)

God my entry is taking forever..


----------



## euphemism (Dec 20, 2014)

A larger version can be found here.


----------



## Axido (Dec 20, 2014)

WhiteMaze said:


> God my entry is taking forever..


 
But that must mean something good. 
Better than just rushing out something and hoping that the competition is worse. xD


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 20, 2014)

Axido said:


> But that must mean something good.
> Better than just rushing out something and hoping that the competition is worse. xD


 
Yeh...I hope so. I'm still in the sketching phase. I've drawn Mario, Master Chief and Solid Snake, along with a personal interpretation of the gbatemp logo guy. I still have to draw more characters and this is just the sketching phase.

Then I have to ink, color and apply effets.

Help.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 20, 2014)

This is one of those contests in which I could easily win but won't because I don't have any need for a 3ds flashcart.


----------



## Axido (Dec 20, 2014)

AlanJohn said:


> This is one of those contests in which I could easily win but won't because I don't have any need for a 3ds flashcart.


 
Anyone could say that. 
You could still proof that by submitting something that disqualifies by not having "Tempmas 2014" in it.


----------



## Qtis (Dec 20, 2014)

AlanJohn said:


> This is one of those contests in which I could easily win but won't because I don't have any need for a 3ds flashcart.


 
"Gee, I bet AlanJohn wouldn't be able to win the Tempmas 2014 challenge!"


----------



## Akira (Dec 20, 2014)

edit:

Here's my entry:

BTW, the original size of the card is 4inch x 6inch. I just made it big for viewing purposes.



Spoiler


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 20, 2014)

Akira said:


> edit:
> 
> Here's my entry:
> 
> ...


 
Easily the best one i've seen so far. Congrats!

I also really like _Chaz_ 's  entry


----------



## HBK (Dec 20, 2014)

Akira said:


> edit:
> 
> Here's my entry:


 
Give this man the prize already. Really great.


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 20, 2014)

gypsynimrod said:


> Bored at work, so I gave yours a shot since you seemed to at least try and self-admitted yourself as being "terrible" (always look up, chump)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I really like what you were able to do with the text and the snow effect


----------



## Axido (Dec 20, 2014)

*Here comes my entry. It's a folded Christmas cart.* 









*As you can see, there is some Gateway on the inside. So let's unfold the card:*





*Sorry, that I am so miserably aweful at performing handcraft work.*
*The templates I made for this are right here:*


Spoiler


----------



## joepassive (Dec 20, 2014)

Plain and simple.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Dec 20, 2014)

*Happy Holidays everybody!* ​


----------



## ceoepts (Dec 20, 2014)

K, im done 

http://imgur.com/55YOOFr




*Happy xmas everybody! *


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 20, 2014)

Why is everyone on the same idea of a 3DS cartridge? :/


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 20, 2014)

WhiteMaze said:


> Why is everyone on the same idea of a 3DS cartridge? :/


 

Maybe because the prize is a 3DS flashcard? You can only wonder.


----------



## Escape (Dec 20, 2014)

WhiteMaze said:


> Easily the best one i've seen so far. Congrats!
> 
> I also really like _Chaz_ 's  entry



Agree on both. Also liked euphemism's entry. 
Will be working on mine tomorrow, luckily I have plenty of time seeing as I broke my leg a couple weeks ago (well not that lucky), so I have plenty of free time.

Happy holidays.


----------



## ceoepts (Dec 20, 2014)

WhiteMaze said:


> Why is everyone on the same idea of a 3DS cartridge? :/


 
Lol i just realized it said card and not cart o.o Maybe thats why?


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 20, 2014)

jomaper said:


> Please stop going off topic


How was that being off-topic? :o


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 20, 2014)

sonicrings said:


> How was that being off-topic? :o


because its a thread about tempmas submissions, not about piracy/legality/backups/etc...


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 20, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> because its a thread about tempmas submissions, not about piracy/legality/backups/etc...


He was asking if it was legal to add video game characters.

Anyway, I literally installed Photoshop just last night so this is the perfect opportunity to use it!


----------



## Forstride (Dec 20, 2014)

Based it off of the traditional first party NES boxart style. ZIP attached includes the original version I did that's entirely 8-bit (.pdn), as well as the "HD" version that you see here (.psd).


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 20, 2014)

Escape said:


> Agree on both. Also liked euphemism's entry.
> Will be working on mine tomorrow, luckily I have plenty of time seeing as I broke my leg a couple weeks ago (well not that lucky), so I have plenty of free time.
> 
> Happy holidays.


 
I'll assure you that breaking your leg is being less of a pain than my entry. I only have the initial sketch this far.

I've got so much more work to do on it, I'm scared just thinking about it.

If anyone is curious, here is the first sketch (THIS IS NOT MY ENTRY, IT IS IN PROGRESS):



Spoiler


----------



## .:drk_drgn:. (Dec 20, 2014)

WhiteMaze said:


> I'll assure you that breaking your leg is being less of a pain than my entry. I only have the initial sketch this far.
> 
> I've got so much more work to do on it, I'm scared just thinking about it.
> 
> ...


 
Awesome sketches, I'm looking forward to seeing your final entry.


----------



## ceoepts (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 20, 2014)

.:drk_drgn:. said:


> Awesome sketches, I'm looking forward to seeing your final entry.



Why thank you good sir. Let's just hope I can find the time to complete it before the deadline.


----------



## regitsammo (Dec 21, 2014)

this is my entry


----------



## bountycky (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi, I made one aswell, I hope you like it!
Good luck to everybody, I saw some very nice ones there!
I also wish to say to everyone who is reading this, Happy Christmas Everyone;
Have a wonderful time with your families and get loads of presies haha


----------



## kirekun (Dec 21, 2014)

Here is my ugly and not so creative entry.


----------



## Mr_Pichu (Dec 21, 2014)

For me nothing embodies the spirit of Tempmas like Furanku Shinatora's classic hit song:  Have Yourself a Merry Little Tempmas.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 21, 2014)

Mr_Pichu said:


> For me nothing embodies the spirit of Tempmas like Furanku Shinatora's classic hit song: Have Yourself a Merry Little Tempmas.
> 
> View attachment 13130


 
This managed to crack me up. Badly.

Upvoted.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 21, 2014)

Mr_Pichu said:


> For me nothing embodies the spirit of Tempmas like Furanku Shinatora's classic hit song: Have Yourself a Merry Little Tempmas.
> 
> View attachment 13130


 

My favourite so far. xD (lol, new button ;O; )


----------



## shadowhog006 (Dec 21, 2014)

here's mine~ didn't put much into it though~






and here's the link for the PSB file~  PSB FILE HERE


----------



## alex_0706 (Dec 21, 2014)

here is my entry:







sorry for that last edit, altered only 1 WORD


----------



## Axido (Dec 21, 2014)

WhiteMaze said:


> Why thank you good sir. Let's just hope I can find the time to complete it before the deadline.


 
I hope so, too. This is actual work. For some cards I'd like to know if people really put effort into drawing something or just shopped stuff in that already looks like drawn, but isn't their drawing.
That Temp guy reminds me of 9-Volt from the WarioWare-Games. 

Edit: Forstride's also looks nice. Makes me nostalgic. 
But I can't read the text in the Seal of Quality.


----------



## CarefulCrysis (Dec 21, 2014)

Spent all morning on this one  Happy tempmas guys!


----------



## .:drk_drgn:. (Dec 21, 2014)

alex_0706 said:


> here is my entry:


 
I think you mean Tempmas?


----------



## OncRN (Dec 21, 2014)

Forstride said:


> Based it off of the traditional NES boxart style, and also used the NES palette for it.
> 
> Larger version: http://i.imgur.com/VWOxkPL.png


 

It's all coming back to me....Christmas 1986, and I'm getting a NES!!!....appreciate the memory Forstride


----------



## whmchrish (Dec 21, 2014)

Long-time reader and visitor, first time poster  Figured since I like to dabble in Photoshop, I could whip something up as a way to both finally make an account and contribute to this little competition!

As far as work-in-progress-images go, I don't really have any. Didn't sketch this one out much before I started working, so... I suppose I could show you parts of it with fewer blend-layers and such, but I dunno how interesting that would be to anyone  Keeping the .psd around just in case, though.


----------



## All (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi everyOne.
Took me two whole days ,i used photoqhop and all my love to make this entry .
hope you will like it .




my username is under Tempmas. 
Wish good luck to every one.


----------



## iCuke (Dec 21, 2014)

Here's my entry ♥


----------



## Escape (Dec 21, 2014)

WhiteMaze said:


> I'll assure you that breaking your leg is being less of a pain than my entry. I only have the initial sketch this far.
> 
> I've got so much more work to do on it, I'm scared just thinking about it.
> 
> ...



Haha, oh but it was a pretty serious break, had a titanium plate implanted throughout the whole leg. 
Anyhow, liked the sketches, good luck with your card.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 21, 2014)

Escape said:


> Haha, oh but it was a pretty serious break, had a titanium plate transplanted throughout the whole leg.
> Anyhow, liked the sketches, good luck with your card.



Holy crap man. I withdraw my previous statement.

And thank you.


----------



## Legit (Dec 21, 2014)

I'll join just give me time to prepare mine


----------



## All (Dec 21, 2014)

sorry for bothering but i did some adjustement and here is my new (and final ) entry .



And Escape best wish for a quick recovery.


----------



## Enlapse (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello there. First of all, nice contest, congratulations for making it! 

Secondly, what are you planning to do with the winner cards? Just show them? Or use them like a logo or something 'useful' as a design?

I'm just asking this to know more or less how to make the card.

Thank you very much, and have a happy holidays.


----------



## RandomOddness (Dec 21, 2014)

Thought I'd throw in my obligatory yearly entry. 



Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 21, 2014)

Here is my submission  Very basic, but satisfying to me 


Spoiler








Enjoy ! 

Software used: Photofiltre Studio X. Original .pfi file in the .zip archive


----------



## RJ Sly 95 (Dec 21, 2014)

I've almost finished my work. Nothing special though so I don't think I'll win(some of the other works are very very good) 







edit3: I think I'm going with this!


----------



## Wellington2k (Dec 21, 2014)

Here is my entry! 
The card has an outside and inside and my username is on the bag.
The finished product would look something like the final image.
This can be printed on the front and back of one piece of paper and folded over to make the card.
I also have the full resolution version and psd. If you need it, PM me.


----------



## Legit (Dec 21, 2014)

hihihihihi mine is gonna be so pretty i like it uploading after 5 hour maybe


----------



## nastys (Dec 21, 2014)

EDIT: I changed my entry: http://gbatemp.net/threads/tempmas-2014-starts-here-week-1.376525/page-8#post-5222186

How it was before:


Spoiler








Some screenshots of my work in Blender:


Spoiler


----------



## Legit (Dec 22, 2014)

I am finally done with this i wish i win i always wanted to have one to do reviews and some game launch test on it.




Made with Gimp 2.8, thanks for the giveaway and good luck guys.


----------



## thaddius (Dec 22, 2014)

Here's my entry:





Good luck everyone! And Merry Tempmas!

EDIT: Blurred the 'confetti' a little. Didn't look right to me.

Anyway, I do have the .psd for the pic if I need to prove that I made it etcetera.


----------



## Aliahan (Dec 22, 2014)

Larger size is available... though this one is still pretty huge. O_O


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 22, 2014)

Wellington2k said:


> Here is my entry!
> The card has an outside and inside and my username is on the bag.
> The finished product would look something like the final image.
> This can be printed on the front and back of one piece of paper and folded over to make the card.
> ...


You're only allowed 1 entry, I think that counts as like 3 lol


----------



## OncRN (Dec 22, 2014)

All said:


> sorry for bothering but i did some adjustement and here is my new (and final ) entry .
> View attachment 13140
> And Escape best wish for a quick recovery.


 

Very nice....I like the cast of characters.


----------



## nastys (Dec 22, 2014)

EDIT: I changed my entry again. Here is the new one: http://gbatemp.net/threads/tempmas-2014-starts-here-week-1.376525/page-12#post-5226206


Old version:


Spoiler








Some screenshots of my work in Blender:


Spoiler


----------



## Fluto (Dec 22, 2014)

Spoiler: Here's just the card image


----------



## yee (Dec 22, 2014)

Here is my submission.

Resolution is 1080p.

Thank you.


----------



## jomaper (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh wow, I really have no chance against all that amazing art, lol.


----------



## DemitriArcane (Dec 22, 2014)

Heres my entry.
Theres no inside, but if there was i'd have had a popup hyrule castle.


----------



## super.bean (Dec 22, 2014)

Here's my entry!

*Note, you may only see Tempmas on the Card. but the "2014" is actually on the Rupee, Keys, and Bombs count "12/23/14"*
I hope this counts though, this is all I can do. Thanks! 






The Making


Spoiler







































I made the GBATemp Logo Popout


----------



## Kewne (Dec 22, 2014)

Wanted to add something from my master's thesis work and found this picture. For those interested it's a costaining of DAPI and phalloidin on a human neural progenitor.


----------



## ss4gogeta069 (Dec 22, 2014)

Ok, I'm not an artist, I'm not even creative. But this is the best I can do. Uploading the jpg but I have the psd file.


----------



## Crisp Cookie (Dec 22, 2014)

Here is my entry, I tried to be creative but my non knowledge of a good program made it look like this.


----------



## bodom-child (Dec 22, 2014)

Here is mine : Forgotten Gameboy which want to go back 20 years ago...

Click picture for hi-res one.

Here is a close-up of the screen :





Best luck to you all


----------



## EthanObi (Dec 22, 2014)

Here my entry is, sorry about the HUGE size, but I hope the puns will make up for it


----------



## Newwaverap (Dec 22, 2014)

Merry Tempmas! Not sure if i've submitted this correctly but if not, someone please let me know so i can do it the right way asap.


----------



## TheJeweler (Dec 22, 2014)

Tried sketching out my concept, once I scanned it I realized I don't know how to use photoshop so here goes nothing!


Spoiler


----------



## AlexaC (Dec 22, 2014)

submittion, please wait for me!~ congrats for those who already submitted their cards, good job guys


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 22, 2014)

AlexaC said:


> submittion, please wait for me!~ congrats for those who already submitted their cards, good job guys


 
Agreed!

Some of these entries are awesome though...And here I was thinking I had a chance at this thing.

Gawd dammit.


----------



## regitsammo (Dec 22, 2014)

WhiteMaze said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Some of these entries are awesome though...And here I was thinking I had a chance at this thing.
> 
> Gawd dammit.


 

jajaja I agree, I also had some hope of winning, now I'm glad at least to participate jejeje


----------



## klim28 (Dec 23, 2014)

My entry 

Tempmas 2014 card





Smash x Animal Crossing





You can put it in your Christmas tree <3





Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## HtheB (Dec 23, 2014)

Here is my entry.

It's the GBATemp mascot using a *pencil*, *black* *electrical* *tape*, *beads* and *real D-PAD + Buttons *of a* Nintendo DS Phat*!

I took a video, but it's so big, it takes ages to upload it 
(Maybe I will upload it some day, but for now, I took screenshots of the video)





Please click on the picture to check out for the looong progress that I've been through 

*Regards and Happy Tempmas 2014 everyone!*


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 23, 2014)

HtheB said:


> Here is my entry.
> 
> It's the GBATemp mascot using a *pencil*, *black* *electrical* *tape*, *beads* and *real D-PAD + Buttons *of a* Nintendo DS Phat*!
> 
> ...


Beads, licorice, glue and cardboard.
I like it  Not the most inventive entry, but clearly a lot of work went into that.


----------



## tatumanu (Dec 23, 2014)

Here is my entry.
The type is made up of bits from gameboys, flashcards, nintendo 3ds etc... 
Happy holidays everyone.


----------



## HtheB (Dec 23, 2014)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Beads, licorice, glue and cardboard.
> I like it  Not the most inventive entry, but clearly a lot of work went into that.


 
Licorice?
I also used Electrical tape and real DS Phat buttons....


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2014)

Here's my entry  I'm no artist, but I tried to make something nice with what I had. I have the .psd saved as well if needed. Merry Tempmas, all, and good luck!

Full image is 4x6", standard postcard size. (That's 1800x1200px).


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 23, 2014)

HtheB said:


> Licorice?
> I also used Electrical tape and real DS Phat buttons....


Just messing around, I like licorice and it looks like it


----------



## jink84 (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## ClericLaw (Dec 23, 2014)

are we allowed to use photos that weren't personally taken by us?


----------



## CheatingSoi (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## ClericLaw (Dec 23, 2014)

Here's my entry guys!, Good luck to everyone participating.

http://i.imgur.com/CfeCXb2.png


----------



## gog3 (Dec 23, 2014)

Here is my attempt.


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 23, 2014)

Merry Tempmas to you all! Hope this Sonic card brightens your day, especially those of you who hold the Sonic Advance series close to your hearts. 
AND QUOTE'S HERE TOO OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOO-






The reason I added Quote was because Cave Story symbolizes Christmas for me in a way no other game does. Back in 2011, my friend introduced me to Cave Story on his DSi. He brought his DSi on the last day of school before Christmas holidays and let me play on it. He said Cave Story was a really good game, and that was when I had a flashback of the one time he came over and insisted he play the Cave Story demo on my Wii - remember back when the Wii had demos? I played the heck out of Bit.Trip Beat - and he was amazing at it. I played until Grasstown and was totally lost at that point, which was when the period ended and I had to give his DSi back.

That day when I got home, I downloaded Cave Story onto my computer from www.cavestory.org and after fiddling around with the English language patch, I finally got it working. I then played until Grasstown and after getting the Jellyfish Juice, I was told I was going over to my cousins' house for Christmas Dinner. I was so excited, and it was a great dinner, but when I got back I had my heart set on getting a 3DS $20 eShop cash card to download Cave Story (DSiware) on my 3DS.

The next day I went to Toys"R"Us and purchased a cash card. But when I got home it wouldn't work! We went back only to see learn that none of their cash card purchases were working. So I got a refund, but then I couldn't find a darn 3DS cash card ANYWHERE until New Year's! A whole week with everyone sold out (and I wasn't allowed to purchase the funds through the eShop).

Anyway, long story short, I FINALLY god a cash card and downloaded Cave Story. The break was almost over but that didn't matter to me. I played the heck out of it on both Easy mode and Normal mode, and I even tried Hard mode.... Only made it to Last Cave.. It's brutal..

A couple years later, I got Cave Story on Wii and played through that during Christmas Holidays.

In addition to that, I recently got Cave Story+ on Steam and played through it. It was amazing.. The remastered soundtrack was amazing and very bassy! I saved Curly this time and managed to get to Hell. Still trying to beat it.

So yeah, this is the reason I put Quote in here. I didn't just randomly add him to fill in space: I added him for all the memories he gave me.


----------



## Erinnnngame289 (Dec 23, 2014)

This is my final design, my sky3ds entry!*Merry Christmas！*


----------



## r5xscn (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi GBATEMPers, this is my entry for Tempmas 2014 Week 1 contest. I made a card for all of you. Join me by creating your own card.

Here is the link for the instructions and the materials.

```
http://imgur.com/a/ttQTS#0
```
 
Thanks. Merry Christmas or Tempmas to all of you .


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 23, 2014)

Amazing man!


----------



## Fluto (Dec 23, 2014)

tatumanu said:


> Here is my entry.
> The type is made up of bits from gameboys, flashcards, nintendo 3ds etc...
> Happy holidays everyone.
> 
> View attachment 13190


That looks really awesome.
Very bauhaus-like!


----------



## r5xscn (Dec 23, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> Amazing man!


 
Thanks man, and thank you for the like everyone.

Good luck.


----------



## Hader (Dec 23, 2014)

all works are so great！


----------



## Sheeeld234 (Dec 23, 2014)

After drawing a pic in my notebook then made on computor! My entry!


----------



## gamesquest1 (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## OncRN (Dec 23, 2014)

yee said:


> Here is my submission.
> 
> Resolution is 1080p.
> 
> Thank you.


 
Cool- great job.


----------



## testatura (Dec 23, 2014)

Finally a contest I haven't found out 5 minutes before the deadline, here's my card, hope you'll like it!







Happy holidays to all of you!


----------



## OncRN (Dec 23, 2014)

[/spoiler][/quote]


bodom-child said:


> Here is mine : Forgotten Gameboy which want to go back 20 years ago...
> 
> Click picture for hi-res one.
> 
> ...





bodom-child said:


> Here is mine : Forgotten Gameboy which want to go back 20 years ago...
> 
> Click picture for hi-res one.
> 
> ...


 

Nothing like Dot Matrix graphics w/ stereo sound...state of the art! Great job!


----------



## D-Trogh (Dec 23, 2014)

super.bean said:


> Here's my entry!
> 
> *Note, you may only see Tempmas on the Card. but the "2014" is actually on the Rupee, Keys, and Bombs count "12/23/14"*
> I hope this counts though, this is all I can do. Thanks!
> ...





r5xscn said:


> Hi GBATEMPers, this is my entry for Tempmas 2014 Week 1 contest. I made a card for all of you. Join me by creating your own card.
> 
> Here is the link for the instructions and the materials.
> http://imgur.com/a/ttQTS#0
> ...


Looks like you two had pretty much the same idea...

I planned my entry two days ago and I worked on it this morning. Took me longer than expected: 3 hours 
Time I should have spend studying, but oh well... Maybe it was worth it, I'll see soon enough.






So, as you can hopefully see I made a slider to enable the 3D. Hope you like it!

Work:


Spoiler










 
PS: I tried to use FileTrip, but my image didn't show


----------



## YamiZee (Dec 23, 2014)

So many good ones! I wonder which ones will win :0


----------



## Enlapse (Dec 23, 2014)

Here's my final release.





I also have the .xcf (I made it with Gimp) if needed and the original sources used in this image.

Good luck everyone and have a nice holidays! 

Creation process:


Spoiler



First the minimal details.




Then the rest of details now I know where everything is going to be:
http://i.imgur.com/bTvAoMi.jpg[/img

Then finally I introduce the letters.]


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 23, 2014)

I really hope the staff gets the choices right, there's so many great entries. Good luck to them, and the contestants!


----------



## Escape (Dec 23, 2014)

D-Trogh said:


> Looks like you two had pretty much the same idea...



Wow, I had the exact same idea. Been working on it since Sunday. 
This really bums me out, I really thought it was original haha. Oh well, will post mine once I'm done (probably tomorrow).



All said:


> And Escape best wish for a quick recovery.



Thanks mate, really liked your card too by the way.


----------



## r5xscn (Dec 23, 2014)

D-Trogh said:


> Looks like you two had pretty much the same idea...
> 
> I planned my entry two days ago and I worked on it this morning. Took me longer than expected: 3 hours
> Time I should have spend studying, but oh well... Maybe it was worth it, I'll see soon enough.
> ...


 


Hi, nice work.
All of them does look similar since it mimic the real 3DS, but the concept is totally different.

Mine is pop up card that resembles real original 3DS. I also add some interactive part to the card (the pull me part and screen). If you notice, the screen is cut, and the actual screen is behind to mimic 3DS 3D effect with created depth.
You can check the instruction for further information.

I also have my idea since the beginning of the contest, and quite surprised when I see there is someone that is already using 3DS shaped card. However I am glad that my concept is totally different, I guess its all about personal preference.



Escape said:


> Wow, I had the exact same idea. Been working on it since Sunday.
> This really bums me out, I really thought it was original haha. Oh well, will post mine once I'm done (probably tomorrow).
> 
> 
> ...


 
Don't worry, just post your card. Since it is a contest sponsored by a 3DS flash card company, a 3DS shaped card is to be expected.

Good luck for all.

Edit:
Additional quote .


D-Trogh said:


> Yes, you are right.
> 
> I noticed that, don't worry. It's a great card! I very much like the Sky3DS coming out of the present




I am sorry for being like panicked (just noticed when I read my comment again ).
Your card is good too, that 3D switch is cool. 

Like what I said above, don't be surprised if there are a lot of 3DS themed cards .


----------



## D-Trogh (Dec 23, 2014)

r5xscn said:


> Hi, nice work.
> All of them does look similar since it mimic the real 3DS, but the concept is totally different.


Yes, you are right.


r5xscn said:


> Mine is pop up card that resembles real original 3DS. I also add some interactive part to the card (the pull me part and screen). If you notice, the screen is cut, and the actual screen is behind to mimic 3DS 3D effect with created depth.


I noticed that, don't worry. It's a great card! I very much like the Sky3DS coming out of the present


----------



## super.bean (Dec 23, 2014)

D-Trogh said:


> Looks like you two had pretty much the same idea...





Escape said:


> Wow, I had the exact same idea. Been working on it since Sunday.
> This really bums me out, I really thought it was original haha. Oh well, will post mine once I'm done (probably tomorrow).


 


r5xscn said:


> I also have my idea since the beginning of the contest, and quite surprised when I see there is someone that is already using 3DS shaped card. However I am glad that my concept is totally different, I guess its all about personal preference.




This is why I love Christmas. Different people, one season, one idea, and one celebration. Tempmas 2014


----------



## YamiZee (Dec 23, 2014)

My submission! Thought I'd join on the holiday fun since I rarely do anything like this. I don't really ever make pixel art but it was fun to try out. I hope it doesn't look too cluttered or unfocused. I used Microsoft Paint so I don't really have any sauce files to show; I don't know how to sprite in GIMP which is the only other tool I have. Also before I forget... Merry Christmas everybody!! Good luck to everyone participating!





Progress:



Spoiler


----------



## Newwaverap (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't know if i submitted my first entry correctly, hopefully this one works. Hope I win! Merry Tempmas 2014 everyone!!!


----------



## All (Dec 23, 2014)

Woooww some of this cards are truly awesome .
looks like i can't let my entry as it was , here is my entry's ultimate arcade rebirth super final  version





Spoiler



the old versions


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 23, 2014)

Wouldn't editing your post be a good idea? It'll be hard for the staff to keep track of the card "updates". Keeping an entry in one post would can make the thread more organised.


----------



## tatumanu (Dec 23, 2014)

Fluto said:


> That looks really awesome.
> Very bauhaus-like!


 
Thank you! i'm glad you like it.
Happy holidays to you.


----------



## KJ1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Here is my entry. Hope you guys/gals like it. And also Merry Christmas And Happy New Year To All. May the next year be wonderful for you. Also, Good luck to everyone.

(Also, I have psd files to show that it is made by me) 

Here is my entry:-


----------



## Legit (Dec 23, 2014)

Jiehfeng you're right alot of peoples from all over the world created a tempas card and most of them look really nice to watch


----------



## Daeron20 (Dec 23, 2014)

Here's my contribution!






And Merry Tempmas!!!

Edit: It name is felt christmas stocking pipe and i did it with illustrator(all vectors) and photoshop(felt texture), the image is in RGB prolonged A5 format with 150ppi, the font used it's mine, and i have the ai and psd files.

Thanks and good luck to everyone


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Dec 23, 2014)

censored


----------



## All (Dec 23, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> Wouldn't editing your post be a good idea? It'll be hard for the staff to keep track of the card "updates". Keeping an entry in one post would can make the thread more organised.


 
Yep that's true i didn't think about it 
sorry, i will just edit an old post if i want to update my card .
Anyway best wishes to everyone.


----------



## Phabio (Dec 24, 2014)

My humble contribution.



>


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 24, 2014)

Phabio said:


> My humble contribution.


That looks like a very scary Santa Claus! XD


----------



## Phabio (Dec 24, 2014)

sonicrings said:


> That looks like a very scary Santa Claus! XD


 

This is called "scare the competition".


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 24, 2014)

Phabio said:


> This is called scare the competition.


Haha good point!


----------



## linnethsilv (Dec 24, 2014)

Here is my entry edit by me in photoshop


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 24, 2014)

Finally finished my entry using gimp, just to see someone already did something like mine. Well here is my entry. Does anyone know how to upload .xcf files so I can show my work.


----------



## Ramen_Chan (Dec 24, 2014)

Alright heres mine


----------



## mak95 (Dec 24, 2014)

link : http://imgur.com/ybuaBnJ


----------



## endawmyke (Dec 24, 2014)

Static Version:






Animated Version:






Musical Accompaniment:



I had tons of fun making this
So many great submissions  good luck everyone!


----------



## mastermodr94 (Dec 24, 2014)

Here's my attempt guys, Merry Tempmas!


----------



## c4655362 (Dec 24, 2014)

Alright, this took me my entire day. Made everything myself and tried my hand at a script font.
I really hope you like the black and white. I took a risk not doing any color or background and I hope it pays off.
It's 2am and I've been mostly working on this since maybe 4pm. Most of that time was probably spent procrastinating 
Now that it's done I can finally get some sleep.

Full resolution versions are here: Process | Full design












If you didn't notice by now it's in the shape of a tree.


----------



## boomy (Dec 24, 2014)

I've hidden 3 digletts in the picture for fun
Merry tempmas!



Spoiler



My custom tileset


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 24, 2014)

Haangh, now I get it... The entries are supposed to be christmas tempmas cards, not sky3ds cards. I thought that the contest was about drawing up a design for sky3ds's new card cause the transformers design is unoriginal. ;OOOO;
God I'm dumb...


----------



## Escape (Dec 24, 2014)

Finally done, here's my entry: 







Spoiler













 Well, it certainly looks better in real life haha. also added MPO files in case anyone wants to see it in 3D.


----------



## Range-TE (Dec 24, 2014)

Here's my entry, a Typography centric piece.
Anyways, Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## nastys (Dec 24, 2014)

I'd like to change my entry for the last time. I'm sorry if I'm causing confusion...
Here is my ultimate entry:




This time it's rendered at 1440x820.
Some screenshots of my work in Blender:


Spoiler


----------



## .:drk_drgn:. (Dec 24, 2014)

Finished my entry just in time. 
Here's a screenshot of my work in Photoshop, I can upload the PSD if requested.


----------



## chicodiesel (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## WaxGR (Dec 24, 2014)

Image was made in PS. All parts are saved in layers. Merry Tempmas evryone.  

 
http://i.imgur.com/OU7CxUr.png?1


----------



## Vengenceonu (Dec 24, 2014)

My Tempmas entry is by no means as colorful and vibrant as most of the entries (I'm photoshop retarded) but it damn sure is the most creative. I've spent 7+ hours getting the name and picture of every staff member (Administrators, Supervisors, Global Moderators, Moderators, Chief Editor, Reporters, Content Manager, Podcast Crew, #gbatemp.net IRC Staff, etc) past and present who has ever worked for gbatemp in some way shape or form. This includes banned, retired, current, lurking and active staff members most of you except people who were here since Gbatemp's Origin has ever heard of. Some staff member's didn't have pictures so refer to the Master List of Names to know who they were. Every year the staff put a lot of effort into organizing Tempmas as a gift to the members so I decided to flip it around and make a gift to the staff. Also included are a picture of the Sky3DS, and Smealum (idk, just felt like throwing him in). Let me know if I made any mistakes (some staff members didn't get to retire gracefully so their names didn't include the 'Former Staff Member" banner under them.) Also, If you see the name of a Staff member I missed please tell me so i can add them.










Spoiler: Master List of Past and Present Staff Members in Alphabetical Order




Ace Gunman
Alexander (No Picture)
Amptor a.k.a Amber_Lamps (No Picture)
Angelical_1 (No Picture)
Another World
Antoligy
AshuraZro
B-Blue
Blu` (No Picture)
Bortz
Chanser
chavosaur
Costello
Cplus
CrazySka
CrazySka
Cyan
D2
Darkforce
DarkLink (No Picture)
dEC0DED
Densetsu
Depravo
Destructobot (No Picture)
Devin
dice
Dirtie (No Picture)
djgarf
djnaff
Dranzer
dumbsioux (No Picture)
EM0rox (No Picture)
ether2802
FAST6191
FIX94
Foxi4
Gahars
Gaisuto
Gamenews6 (No Picture)
GameWinner
Garet
GbaDoctor
GeekyGuy
granville
Guild McCommunist
gunner6666
Hadrian
Hunter
iFish
Jdbye
jumpman17
kiczek (No Picture)
KiVan (In his name we pray)
Koekie
lagman
Lily
luke_c
MasterOfTehRom (No Picture)
MegZ (No Picture)
Minox a.k.a Minox_IX
mole_incarnate (No Picture)
MR_COW
mthrnite
mxmai (No Picture)
Narin
Omero
Opium
OSW (No Picture)
p1ngpong
p1ngpongs cat (Easily in the top 10 of all time staff).
PettingZoo
phuzzz
porkiewpyne
ProtoKun7
Qtis
raulpica
Rayder
ReyVGM
ROMz (No Picture)
ronin_in_tears (No Picture)
Rydian
Ryukouki
science
Sephiroth
ShADyX (No Picture)
shaunj66
Shinji
Sicklyboy
SignZ
Sinkhead
smealum
Smef (No Picture)
speechless
sPiLiTz
Squiffy
Stryk
T-hug
Tanner (No Picture)
Tempbot
Tempest Stormwin (No Picture)
Terminator02
The Teej
The_Spade
thieves like us
tj_cool
Tom Bombadildo
Toni Plutonij
TPi
TrolleyDave
TwinRetro
Urza
VatoLoco
Veho
Vince989
Vinpire (No Picture)
Vulpes Abnocto
VVoltz
War
WeaponXxX
WildWon
wolf (No Picture)
X-Gamer (No Picture)
xcalibur
Zarcon
zatelli (No Picture)


----------



## RandomUser (Dec 24, 2014)

Here is a "not so good one" by me LOL. Most entries on this thread are pretty good.


Spoiler










As you can see most resources were already made. Just modified and posed. Also rendered in 3DS Max 2015. I am not a pro at this program, and the backdrop was added in Photoshop CS6.


----------



## blank2 (Dec 24, 2014)

My contribution : )
http://zapodaj.net/dd367dca9f53a.jpg.html


----------



## Clau46 (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas everybody!!


----------



## djavs (Dec 24, 2014)

i wanted to make mine into a game - also loving all the other entries 
my first attempt. I recorded the video but then my mac crashed GRRR

so here it goes rolling dice, don't think twice tempmas 2014 is around the corner so let the sky3ds add some spice.(ohhh didn't rhyme that well)

never linked a image - http://i.imgur.com/vaiEvss.jpg


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks like I won't be able to finish my entry in time 

Good luck to everyone who made it and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Deleted member 330833 (Dec 24, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Fiendle (Dec 24, 2014)

Finished at the last minute! Image hand drawn and inked, colored with color pencil, scanned and touched up in Photoshop. I have the PSD as well as full-size PNGs for the final image and the progress shot.

Watch out for Tempy's final smash!





Progress shot, taken just before scanning:


----------



## AlexaC (Dec 24, 2014)

My submission!


----------



## AlexaC (Dec 25, 2014)

I submitted my submission on exact time 23:59 GMT ...i'm not sure if these pictures will be accepted but i guess i'll give it a shot. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sliter (Dec 25, 2014)

finally done /o/
progres staken with my potatos 3DS camera

And the result

Merry Chritmas everyone /o/


----------



## overdriver (Dec 25, 2014)

View attachment 13306


----------



## Vengenceonu (Dec 25, 2014)

Everyone below Alexac missed the deadline.


----------



## ShadowEmerald (Dec 25, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> Everyone below Alexac missed the deadline.


Wait really!!!!!! DUUUUUCK!
I thought it was est!!


----------



## Vengenceonu (Dec 25, 2014)

ShadowEmerald said:


> Wait really!!!!!! DUUUUUCK!
> I thought it was est!!


 
you can beg them i guess to let you submit since the thread is still open. You never know, christmas spirit and all.


----------



## ShadowEmerald (Dec 25, 2014)

Missed the submission ;-;~

Could I have grace?

my submission~ Shadow


----------



## Sliter (Dec 25, 2014)

ShadowEmerald said:


> Wait really!!!!!! DUUUUUCK!
> I thought it was est!!


 
same here .A.


----------



## Treflex (Dec 25, 2014)

MERRY TEMPMAS EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## Treflex (Dec 25, 2014)

MERRY TEMPMAS EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 25, 2014)

I don't think I'm quite clear on where the winners will be announced. Will it be in this thread? Via PM?


----------



## alex_0706 (Dec 25, 2014)

.:drk_drgn:. said:


> I think you mean Tempmas?


 
o did i type tempcast. whoops


----------



## thaddius (Dec 25, 2014)

sonicrings said:


> I don't think I'm quite clear on where the winners will be announced. Will it be in this thread? Via PM?


They usually make a post announcing the winner(s) and PM them or ask them to PM a mod or something. Don't worry, the winners will know who they are.


----------



## Legit (Dec 25, 2014)

So did they already posted the winners someplace on the forum


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 25, 2014)

Legit said:


> So did they already posted the winners someplace on the forum


I just asked that and someone just replied to me. Read the message just above yours.


----------



## Legit (Dec 25, 2014)

I am just excited to see who's the winners


----------



## nastys (Dec 25, 2014)

So winners will receive a PM. What about losers? I want to be sure before I buy a flashcard...


----------



## Vengenceonu (Dec 25, 2014)

nastys said:


> So winners will receive a PM. What about losers? I want to be sure before I buy a flashcard...


 
Usually, they will announce it on the front page of this thread AND the front page of gbatemp.net. Winners are also PM'd personally to get their shipping address'. 

Loser bitch and moan after the results come out because usually the winners have low post counts or they lurk for years and only come out to win these events.


----------



## yee (Dec 25, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> Usually, they will announce it on the front page of this thread AND the front page of gbatemp.net. Winners are also PM'd personally to get their shipping address'.
> 
> Loser bitch and moan after the results come out because usually the winners have low post counts or they lurk for years and only come out to win these events.



I always thought contests should have a minimum post count requirement. Lurkers don't generate any discussion or contribute anything to the community.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Dec 25, 2014)

yee said:


> I always thought contests should have a minimum post count requirement. Lurkers don't generate any discussion or contribute anything to the community.


 
trust me, I can assure you post count ≠ contribution. Some people talk mainly to hear their own voices.


EDIT: my 2000th post!


----------



## jomaper (Dec 25, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> trust me, I can assure you post count ≠ contribution. Some people talk mainly to hear their own voices.
> 
> 
> EDIT: my 2000th post!


Haha, kinda funny!
I agree, I don't have much free time so I just try to talk when I can help, as you can see in my posts, but I understand too the point of view of the people that gets mad when new accounts win this kind of stuff, it may be frustrating, but truth is, it's a contest not related in any way to the post count, so...
Waiting for the results! (Even tho I don't really think I stand a chance against that amount of good stuff that got uploaded in the last 3 days ;_; )


----------



## thaddius (Dec 25, 2014)

Lurkers are still tempers to me. Although some might consider me a lurker...


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 25, 2014)

yee said:


> I always thought contests should have a minimum post count requirement. Lurkers don't generate any discussion or contribute anything to the community.


you can lurk and still have a high post count  I'm proof enough. I lurk way more than I post now days.


----------



## djavs (Dec 26, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> Usually, they will announce it on the front page of this thread AND the front page of gbatemp.net. Winners are also PM'd personally to get their shipping address'.
> 
> Loser bitch and moan after the results come out because usually the winners have low post counts or they lurk for years and only come out to win these events.


 
probably announce it in the next few days :-) either way it was  laugh joining in the festive fun


----------



## Legit (Dec 26, 2014)

Yeah you're right it was very fun i got to put my imagination with my graphic art talent in action


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 26, 2014)

thaddius said:


> Lurkers are still tempers to me. Although some might consider me a lurker...





BrightNeko said:


> you can lurk and still have a high post count  I'm proof enough. I lurk way more than I post now days.


I don't think you two quite understand what a lurker is. A lurker is someone who never posts. Not "they used to post a bit but now they don't really", but just someone who joins and either never posts, or only posts a small handful of times. Most notably, lurkers tend to only come out during contests around here. This means potentially being a member for years while only posting maybe 20 some odd times, if not less, always during Tempmas competitions or otherwise. They're here for the information and the occasional free stuff. They otherwise don't feel a need to add their voice to any conversations on the site at any point. On boards without competitions, lurkers are just those with accounts who exist. They literally never post for any reason.

After a certain point, you can lurk, but you are not really a lurker once you've made yourself known to the community in regular discussion. You're just a less active member.

And really, there is no way to fairly stop people who purely lurk from competing in skill based competitions. For one, it wouldn't particularly be fair that just because they don't feel the need to post that they be disqualified, especially if it's something like this where someone is skilled and wants to contribute their work. So that's a negative on using post count. If you try to discriminate based on account age, you then have to figure out where the line is. In that scenario, you then risk excluding new contributing members who don't meet the age requirement, regardless of where the line is drawn, and further risk pushing people away from the community who feel excluded right away as a new member.

In the long run, it's easier just to include everybody to get the widest range of entries possible. Even if they lurk, if it's an art based competition like this, it isn't as if just tossing a post in will potentially get a win. If they're willing to work at the competition, they should be just as eligible as anybody else, regardless of how much or how often they choose to post.

Of course, age based restriction does work sometimes, like with a raffle type competition. In that scenario, it keeps people from potentially making multiple accounts exclusively to enter.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 26, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> I don't think you two quite understand what a lurker is. A lurker is someone who never posts. Not "they used to post a bit but now they don't really", but just someone who joins and either never posts, or only posts a small handful of times. Most notably, lurkers tend to only come out during contests around here. This means potentially being a member for years while only posting maybe 20 some odd times, if not less, always during Tempmas competitions or otherwise. They're here for the information and the occasional free stuff. They otherwise don't feel a need to add their voice to any conversations on the site at any point. On boards without competitions, lurkers are just those with accounts who exist. They literally never post for any reason.
> 
> After a certain point, you can lurk, but you are not really a lurker once you've made yourself known to the community in regular discussion. You're just a less active member.
> 
> ...


 

Well, I'm generally not a lurker. However the fact that this years contest had the possibility of using my skills as someone that works as an Illustration artist, I decided to enter. For the very first time.

Unfortunately, due to work and general lack of time during these past few days, I was unable to finish my entry on time.

However, I am still going to finish, and probably will use it as a "donation" (if you can call it that), to GBAtemp and its community. I hope this is enough to clear my name as far as a lurker goes.


----------



## thaddius (Dec 26, 2014)

I still maintain that lurkers, even by Drake's definition (which we share, BTW), are still a welcome part of the community. I was a lurker (as in nonposter) for years and still felt welcome. I don't think I would have become active and helped so many people on the GBA board or ran those dumb voting competitions if I didn't feel welcome.


----------



## ss4gogeta069 (Dec 26, 2014)

I suppose I would prob be considered a lurker. I contribute when I can but a lot of people don't contribute bc they don't feel like they have anythign helpful to say. It's not that they just sit around waiting for the competitions and giveaways. Some do I'm sure but most just don't think they have anything to contribute!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm a mix bag when it comes to activity, I had few friends 2-3 years ago who've left now (I used to be super active, gbatemp all day everyday).


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 26, 2014)

SamAsh07 said:


> I'm a mix bag when it comes to activity, I had few friends 2-3 years ago who've left now (I used to be super active, gbatemp all day everyday).


 
That sentence along with your Avatar, make perfection.

x'D


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 26, 2014)

WhiteMaze said:


> That sentence along with your Avatar, make perfection.
> 
> x'D


 
Lol, good one.


----------



## DSlite2 (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm a long time lurker long before I "signed up".  Bit more active in the past month than I normally have been though.


----------



## endawmyke (Dec 26, 2014)

ss4gogeta069 said:


> a lot of people don't contribute bc they don't feel like they have anythign helpful to say. It's not that they just sit around waiting for the competitions and giveaways. Some do I'm sure but most just don't think they have anything to contribute!



This

I've been frequenting GBATemp for a while, mostly for tutorials and I realize that I don't really have anything to say.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 26, 2014)

Aaaaaaaand I just updated my 3DS by mistake.

Well...nice knowing you all. Time to hang myself.


----------



## ss4gogeta069 (Dec 26, 2014)

Duuuuuuuude!!!!!!


----------



## RandomUser (Dec 26, 2014)

jomaper said:


> Waiting for the results! (Even tho I don't really think I stand a chance against that amount of good stuff that got uploaded in the last 3 days ;_; )


I feel quite the same way, I have a snowball of a chance of winning, and they're better ones posted then mine by long shot. So weather or not you win, as long as you have fun designing a Christmas or Tempmas card, then that is all that matters.



ss4gogeta069 said:


> I suppose I would prob be considered a lurker. I contribute when I can but a lot of people don't contribute bc they don't feel like they have anythign helpful to say. It's not that they just sit around waiting for the competitions and giveaways. Some do I'm sure but most just don't think they have anything to contribute!


I second this as well.



endawmyke said:


> This
> 
> I've been frequenting GBATemp for a while, mostly for tutorials and I realize that I don't really have anything to say.


Been doing a lot of this lately, and it's mostly for news and I most often times don't have anything to say also.


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 26, 2014)

ss4gogeta069 said:


> Duuuuuuuude!!!!!!


'sup brah?!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 26, 2014)

WhiteMaze said:


> Aaaaaaaand I just updated my 3DS by mistake.
> 
> Well...nice knowing you all. Time to hang myself.


 
....I'll just keep the flowers ready.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 26, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> Usually, they will announce it on the front page of this thread AND the front page of gbatemp.net. Winners are also PM'd personally to get their shipping address'.
> 
> Loser bitch and moan after the results come out because usually the winners have low post counts or they lurk for years and only come out to win these events.


 
I dont think being an everyday active user is a requirement for this event.

I think, work, originality, and quality is what decides the winner of this contest.

If how much activity was a decisive factor to winning this, then there are probably a handful of users who would win just by uploading a Penis with a Christmas hat on, made in Paint.


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 29, 2014)

Still no winners? I'm so excited to see the winning cards.


----------



## c4655362 (Dec 30, 2014)

From the main page:


> Good luck and keep checking in to see the winners from Week #1 announced soon!


 
This was 2 days ago, not sure what their definition of soon is but I'm still on the edge of my seat waiting


----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2014)

sonicrings said:


> Still no winners? I'm so excited to see the winning cards.


You can already see the winning cards, _technically_, they are all posted in the thread. We just don't know which ones they are yet


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 30, 2014)

Veho said:


> You can already see the winning cards, _technically_, they are all posted in the thread. We just don't know which ones they are yet


 
BA DUM TSS!


----------



## VashTS (Dec 30, 2014)

Soon in internet time is anytime within the next 5 years or so. LOL


----------



## nonameboy (Dec 30, 2014)

VashTS said:


> Soon in internet time is anytime within the next 5 years or so. LOL


yes like releasing the wiikeyU


----------



## Hader (Dec 30, 2014)

still donot know who is the winner


----------



## blank2 (Dec 30, 2014)

Who win ?


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2014)

We are mostly done with the voting, we should be announcing the winners within a day or two. Please be patient guys.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 30, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> We are mostly done with the voting, we should be announcing the winners within a day or two. Please be patient guys.


 
Yaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## ss4gogeta069 (Dec 30, 2014)

Yippee!!! I know I didn't win but I'm curious to see who did. Will give us an idea of what to shoot for next year!!!


----------



## Legit (Jan 1, 2015)

You mean when they first was releasing a ds flashcard, there was alot of problem by first making a gba flashcard for the ds but they think that it would be better to make a hacked flashcard act as an normal to play games.

@ss4gogeta069 anyone might win

Hope my 24hours of work pays up and thanks for the giveaway guys it was a really cool to join, this website is the best and i always wanted to join and i did even know there was gonna be a giveaway but nevermind if i don't win i just want 10 people to enjoy the flashcard.


----------



## Forstride (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome!  Glad you guys enjoyed my entry, and congrats to all the other winners as well!


----------



## Legit (Jan 1, 2015)

Congrats Forstride


----------



## frogboy (Jan 1, 2015)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Legit (Jan 1, 2015)

Guess i'll buy a Gateway


----------



## BrightNeko (Jan 1, 2015)

congrats winners, any advice for us losers?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2015)

BrightNeko said:


> congrats winners, any advice for us losers?


 
Try making a pop-up card or pixel art, it looks like


----------



## DSlite2 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a little bummed about not being one of the winners.  But all the winners had great entries.  Congrats guys/gals!


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 2, 2015)

Can the winners cards be added to the first post also?


----------



## Sliter (Jan 2, 2015)

congrats for the winners!


----------



## Akira (Jan 2, 2015)

Wootwoot, new year and i already won a competition. This sounds like a good year for me. Thanks for choosing my card guys, ☺


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you very much! I am very happy right now.
Congratulations to the other winners too.


----------



## Costello (Jan 2, 2015)

congrats to all the winners!

FYI we got 13 staff members to vote, and among the winners only 5 of them have got my personal vote
I had also voted for: overdriver, Phantombrainm, Range-TE, relski, tatumanu... sorry you guys didn't win!

entries I voted for but that didn't win:


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 2, 2015)

Congratulation to all winners!


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jan 2, 2015)

Guess I'll just have to attack the ups guy during the delivery before it reaches the next drop off point.


----------



## Costello (Jan 2, 2015)

winning entries:


----------



## regitsammo (Jan 2, 2015)

mine was the best, lol, well, really, really think it was better than the winners, but anyway, who am I to question the staff ?, congratulations to the winners


----------



## gypsynimrod (Jan 2, 2015)

Dezmond said:


> Awesome idea and something in my territory.
> 
> Here is my submission.
> 
> ...


 
Legitimately surprised this didn't win and wasn't the #1 vote.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jan 2, 2015)

Even though I didn't win i still feel like a winner because I got to show off my work to everyone


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners, the voting was super tough this year and a lot of well deserving entries missed out from winning by literally one vote, makes me wish we had more prizes to give away. Anyway thank you to everyone who entered you guys outdid yourselves, I really can't remember a tempmas when we had so many great entries from people.


----------



## SonicRings (Jan 2, 2015)

How about some honourable mentions, eh?


----------



## Deleted member 330833 (Jan 2, 2015)

deleted


----------



## Daeron20 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you very much guys and congratulations to the other winners.


----------



## SonicRings (Jan 2, 2015)

gypsynimrod said:


> Legitimately surprised this didn't win and wasn't the #1 vote.


Yeah, this one should have easily beaten the fourth entry.. Come to think of it, many cards could have easily beaten that one.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 2, 2015)

_Chaz_
Axido
D-Trogh
Escape
Fiendle
Forstride
kaylejoy
r5xscn - My favorite
super.bean
testatura (did you create everything in the image from scratch?)

Those were my picks.

These guys were a single vote away from winning:

Dezmond 
euphemism
Fiendle
CheatingSoi
thaddius 

Better luck next time guys!

Remember week 2 is still running until Jan 7th.


----------



## Axido (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow. When I saw the other entries I never imagined that my card could win anything.
Congratulations to all the winners and thanks for every other fascinating entry that didn't win.
I hope that my girlfriend will appreciate the present I won for her.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 2, 2015)

Axido said:


> Wow. When I saw the other entries I never imagined that my card could win anything.
> Congratulations to all the winners and thanks for every other fascinating entry that didn't win.
> I hope that my girlfriend will appreciate the present I won for her.


 

That's so sweet of you.


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 2, 2015)

T-hug said:


> _Chaz_
> Axido
> D-Trogh
> Escape
> ...



Wow, thank you. Thanks everyone for liking my entry.

I also want to compete in week #2, but I can not sing well . Good luck to week #2 contestants.


----------



## endawmyke (Jan 2, 2015)

WOW, I've never won anything in my life.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 2, 2015)

Awesome, thanks guys.
Congratulations to all of the other winners.


----------



## Escape (Jan 2, 2015)

Yay, thanks for picking mine! And congrats to the other winners!
Just had my 21st a few days ago by the way, aweosome birthday present.


----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2015)

Costello said:


> FYI we got 13 staff members to vote, and among the winners only 5 of them have got my personal vote


The votes were very divided because there were so many great entries


----------



## testatura (Jan 2, 2015)

damnit, however congratulations to the lucky winners! 

T-hug well yes i did it from the scratch, glad that you like it


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congratulations to all the winners! I hope you'll all enjoy the well-deserved prizes!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners too btw  , party's on me~


----------



## jomaper (Jan 2, 2015)

Sad to see I wasn't even near, but yeah, kinda what I expected since I have no digital drawing (or real life, lol) skills, nor a printer or much time. Anyway, the ones that won are really good and I said that even a long time before this ended, nice quality overall. Congrats to the winners!


----------



## whmchrish (Jan 2, 2015)

It has been great fun following this competition. So many fantastic entries, and while I can't say the 10 winners are the exact same I would have chosen, you can't really expect that with so much variety and talent on display.

Congratulations to all the winners! Well done


----------



## Crisp Cookie (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats to the winners and participants!


----------



## thaddius (Jan 2, 2015)

T-hug said:


> These guys were a single vote away from winning:
> 
> Dezmond
> euphemism
> ...


 
D'aw! Ah well. Congrats, winners. And commiserations all around for the losers.


----------



## .:drk_drgn:. (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow, thank you so much! Congrats to all the other winners too.


----------



## Dezmond (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the mention and of course the votes. Been a while since I made something from scratch. Congratulations to the winners! Well deserved.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 2, 2015)

True, it was a really difficult contest to vote for. Pretty much every entry got at least one vote as they were all great!


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jan 2, 2015)

CONGRATULATIONS EVERYONE


----------



## placebooooo (Jan 2, 2015)

I did not compete in this one, but congrats to the winners!


----------



## Mr_Pichu (Jan 3, 2015)

Very very good!! Well done to all that participated! Keeping the creative spirit alive here at gbatemp!

Happy New Year!


----------

